# new concerts?



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Does anyone know if there are any good concerts coming up in northern New Mexico?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

There are events at Popejoy Hall in Albuquerque.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Krummhorn said:


> There are events at Popejoy Hall in Albuquerque.


Thanks! Hopefully they have something great going on soon.


----------

